# They are finally here



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

My simple logic is if you can't afford to leave a area and zone dates are not in your favor, make it what u can, and don't blame the majority when it's not your way. Might as well argue why Romney woulda shoulda coulda. Better to inform than argue and complain. Maybe you can share your experiences and strive for a better goal next go round whether its zone dates or president. Calling people out on nonsense is not the answer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> And all I am trying to say in the comments I have made, is don't hold the fact that some cannot afford to travel and hunt, against them when that figures into their opinion of the season and are complaining about how the season fits for them.


I get what you're saying Robert. 

Who on this thread, or on this forum, hasn't thought "gee it would be nice if I lived ON the bay, or within 5 minutes of it, or LSC, or Erie?" I know I have. But my family and job keep me where I am. Unemployment, or *under* employment, would likely do the same.

Want me to go on my rant again about the fact if I were 20 years younger, and I were unemployed or underemployed I'd have "loaded up the truck and moved to....NODAK" several years ago!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

sswhitelightning said:


> True story. *If* I couldn't afford to drive outside my county I would make due. *If* money was serious I would prioritize and give up ducks for my family. I don't prefer to always hunt around my house due to lack of ducks and private property, but given *if* I had to, I know enough spots to get a few ducks and enjoy myself though it may not be as great as other parts of Michigan for numbers or killing potential. But I'm not complaining about it. Thankful just to have the god given right to hunt still. Hunters fighting hunters only helps the non hunting community. And essentially were..
> View attachment 27995
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I offended you, but all I have to "base my knowledge" of you on is the comments you made above that have a lot of if's. With that, those if's creates the perception that you haven't/aren't walking in those shoes.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Fowl Minded said:


> How dare you assume I'm not in the shoes you are in. Where was it I said I have countless options and unlimited resources.
> 
> The PROBLEM is NOT my attitide towards another's plight.:rant:
> 
> ...


Sorry if I offended you, but I don't pay detailed attention to everyone's every post sure you don't either. Case in point, if you saw one of my other post's you would see that I am not even in the "poor man's" shoes. My thing is, nothing burns my backside more right now, that seeing someones "opinion" of the season, or how it fits them devaulued by comments of you need to travel more(spend more money) when they may not even be able to. Lets be honest, these comments have run thru many times in these discussions and come form many people that we all know spend quite a bit of money and travel around a lot. There are many out there now and even on the past that are NOT ABLE to do that.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> I get what you're saying Robert.
> 
> Who on this thread, or on this forum, hasn't thought "gee it would be nice if I lived ON the bay, or within 5 minutes of it, or LSC, or Erie?" I know I have. But my family and job keep me where I am. Unemployment, or *under* employment, would likely do the same.
> 
> Want me to go on my rant again about the fact if I were 20 years younger, and I were unemployed or underemployed I'd have "loaded up the truck and moved to....NODAK" several years ago!


I know you do Dan. 
I also know you understand the situatuion that the guys I am defending are in as well. Has to really suck for them to shoot a few woodducks early, scratch away at a few ducks thru the season, and then 2 weeks after season closes see the 1 or 2 spots they are able to hunt(wether cause of access or finacials) fill with mallards and not be able to hunt them cause the season is closed.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> I know you do Dan.
> I also know you understand the situatuion that the guys I am defending are in as well. Has to really suck for them to shoot a few woodducks early, scratch away at a few ducks thru the season, and then 2 weeks after season closes see the 1 or 2 spots they are able to hunt(wether cause of access or finacials) fill with mallards and not be able to hunt them cause the season is closed.


yep, it does. I know...I'm one of those guys. I have a ton of geese around me, mostly on unhuntable little pieces of property, but the ducks have been gone for weeks. 

I threatened my wife years ago that we were going to retire on the bay somewhwere, to which she said you might, but "we" won't be :yikes: She grew up on part of the bay, and would NEVER go back for a lot of reasons :sad:


----------



## Fowl Minded (Apr 9, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Sorry if I offended you, but I don't pay detailed attention to everyone's every post sure you don't either. Case in point, if you saw one of my other post's you would see that I am not even in the "poor man's" shoes. My thing is, nothing burns my backside more right now, that seeing someones "opinion" of the season, or how it fits them devaulued by comments of you need to travel more(spend more money) when they may not even be able to. Lets be honest, these comments have run thru many times in these discussions and come form many people that we all know spend quite a bit of money and travel around a lot. There are many out there now and even on the past that are NOT ABLE to do that.


I understand *fully* the point you are trying to make.

the simple fact is, if you or anyone else, thinks you are going to have a stellar season here in this state and kill *lots* of ducks *every* time out *WITHOUT* spending lots of money and time scounting all over, you're living in a fantasy land.

if you can't afford to spend the time and money, you must realize that you're gonna get skunked often, and a duck or two is going to be great. Not everyone is going to have a decoy spread with the ducks of thier choice landing everywhere.
Changing anything, other than where you live, isn't going to change that.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Most will say the bachelors degree is the new high school diploma.



Love the way our Gov is hyperinflating education along with the currency.

"Just get a loan and go to school for a Diploma!"
Yay.

Sure, most everyone can be a "college grad" and have a "diploma" and then sit and wonder what the hell good those are going to be when everyone has one!?
(hint: they'll be the new high school diploma  )

Then, they can encourage all the fools to borrow for "an even better degree".
Get a Masters Degree. oooooohh:corkysm55
Yay.

These loans are good for one thing only- creating more and more money for our gov to abuse.

And what happens when more and more money chases the same or less amount of things??

Fun Times. Coming soon to a state near you.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

goosemanrdk said:


> Sorry if I offended you, but all I have to "base my knowledge" of you on is the comments you made above that have a lot of if's. With that, those if's creates the perception that you haven't/aren't walking in those shoes.


I'm sorry that I use the word if too much. For the most part I am doing ok right now and I can within reason drive to better hunting opportunities, but I have been in those shoes and may return as I am considering making some new financial changes in my future . I'm sure you and the guys you defend are all good people, we can't all have it our way as I'm sure u know. And some of this net ribbing cuts deep on many people here. For that I apologize in any I have contributed too or partake in the future.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Geesh. How dare you this and How dare you that.... sounds like it is getting personal. Apparently some folks take things way to peronsal. If I took have the PM's I get seriously, I would have tracked down and beat the crap out them by now. If I were to take Caddis, Field & Feathers, Full body, Shia Kid, and a few others seriously I would have given up long ago, and probably took up the issue in person. Nobody on here is all that hard to track down. 

Simply put, if the season ran into Dec at least two weeks, and hopefully three weeks, for the portions of SW MI, and SC MI, the hunting would improve drastically on the enjoyment scale, the value one assigns to each hunt on dollars verses enjoyment. You see, it adds to the fun factor if you get to shoot your gun at birds, work them with a call, get them down, and watch your dog retrieve them. To go sit on a lake or in a field just becasue the season is open is fun, but not nearly as fun as when the ducks are here. 

And for the record, I do hunt divers. I built a layout boat many many years ago and am still using it. I don't have a tender boat to allow me onto the big lakes, and quite frankly, I don't trust my abilities to be on the great lakes. I don't know how to read a radar screen, or whatever they have on the crafts they use. So I stick to local lakes that hold divers. Problem I run into, is the divers and mallards seem to have the same ideas as when to show up in force. 

So here, for the ones who can't afford to travel, or won't, here is a way to better your odds, free of charge. Allow hunting into Dec for two or three weeks including weekends. Your value for the dollar just increased and it cost you nothing.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BangBangBang said:


> Love the way our Gov is hyperinflating education along with the currency.
> 
> "Just get a loan and go to school for a Diploma!"
> Yay.
> ...


You sir I assume must be of the baby boomer generation? Wouldn't have the job I do now unless I have a degree and yes, I will be pursuing my masters next year. If you don't find value in higher education, then you sir, are a fool. 

Statistical proof

http://www.bls.gov/emp/ep_chart_001.htm


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll say this, I have a place (don't live there full time) on the Bay. The last two years for me haven't been great. Why no boat, and seriously low water levels (which keep the boat for going out 50% of the time) have made marsh hunting tough or impossible in someplaces which held huge numbers of ducks just 3 years ago. Even living on the "Mecca" of duck hunting land/water scouting is BIG TIME KEY to stacking birds! That scouting costs TIME and MONEY!

BUT the bigger issues was talked about already in my opinion

Back towards the beginning of this post (I think it was said by Just_Ducky) nailed it the serious low water levels on lakes and the low water table in general will be duck hunters biggest hurdle to over come in the next 3 to 5 years more so then the dates we choose.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a laughable post! What new low level of BS forms of reasoning do you stoop, to justify getting the seasons manipluated toward your favor (SW)? Now it's a financial matter of a few, self imposed limited horizons on account of spending a few more bucks in gas, or wait is it one's education level? So your saying here all of these type of non-related issues should now dictate seperate seasons in each part of the state? All to appease a small, but nasaly vocal minority faction of so called waterfowl hunters? Good grief, sounds like another bad episode of daytime DR. drama TV 

Instead of sympathy, it is reassuring the DNR sets seasons based on science (aka...data driven "facts") and the availability of hunter access points, public waterways etc. etc. If it really comes down to a justification in terms of a case of the "haves vs. have nots"...I'm afraid "facts" make it clear SW MI is on the later side of that equation as for _*migratory*_ waterfowling in the Great State of Michigan. 

Enjoy your "nearly trophy," deer hunting! :lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> This is a laughable post! What level of BS forms of reasoning do you stoop, to justify getting the seasons manipluated toward your favor (SW)? Now it's a financial matter of a few, self imposed limited horizons on account fo a few more bucks in gas, or wait is it one's education level that should dictate seperate seasons in each part of the state? Good grief, sounds like another bad episode of daytime DR. TV
> 
> Instead of sympathy, it is reassuring the DNR sets seasons based on science (aka...data driven "facts") and the availability of hunter access points, public waterways etc. etc. If it really comes down to a justification in terms of a case of the "haves vs. have nots"...I'm afraid "facts" make it clear SW MI is on the later side of that equation as for _*migratory*_ waterfowling in the Great State of Michigan.
> 
> Enjoy your "nearly trophy," deer hunting! :lol:


So zone 4? :gaga:


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

SBE II said:


> You sir I assume must be of the baby boomer generation? Wouldn't have the job I do now unless I have a degree and yes, I will be pursuing my masters next year. If you don't find value in higher education, then you sir, are a fool.
> 
> Statistical proof
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/emp/ep_chart_001.htm


See what I mean??

Your higher education didn't make your reading comprehension better. 

I don't find value in the loans needed (pushed) by more and more people just to get that "batchler's degree" which duhh, if everyone attains that, how is that any better than before? Now the bar is higher and luckily, there's a Gov and corresponding banker waiting to "loan" you the money. How convienent. This is a multi year thing obviously and due to that, sure, people who got degrees when there were far less of them floating around benefited the most.

It is the same as a monetary hyperinflation- the person closest to the printer (first ones with the cash) get more bang for their buck.

First ones with a college degree got the most benefit from that degree. I'd hate to be 20 now and thinking all I need is a "batchlers". 

It's like the 2 campers come upon a bear and try to outrun it....in reality, one only needs outrun their companion


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> This is a laughable post! What level of BS forms of reasoning do you stoop, to justify getting the seasons manipluated toward your favor (SW)? Now it's a financial matter of a few, self imposed limited horizons on account of sending a few more bucks in gas, or wait is it one's education level All of thes type issues should now dictate seperate seasons in each part of the state, to appease a small faction of hunters? Good grief, sounds like another bad episode of daytime DR. drama TV
> 
> Instead of sympathy, it is reassuring the DNR sets seasons based on science (aka...data driven "facts") and the availability of hunter access points, public waterways etc. etc. If it really comes down to a justification in terms of a case of the "haves vs. have nots"...I'm afraid "facts" make it clear SW MI is on the later side of that equation as for _*migratory*_ waterfowling in the Great State of Michigan.
> 
> Enjoy your "nearly trophy," deer hunting! :lol:


Actually science (aka facts) in the form of managed area counts, shows that sw MI actually gets a lot of mallards that migrate through in Dec. Looks like you better look at the "facts" before you post next time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> This is a laughable post! What new low level of BS forms of reasoning do you stoop, to justify getting the seasons manipluated toward your favor (SW)? Now it's a financial matter of a few, self imposed limited horizons on account of spending a few more bucks in gas, or wait is it one's education level? So your saying here all of these type of non-related issues should now dictate seperate seasons in each part of the state? All to appease a small, but nasaly vocal minority faction of so called waterfowl hunters? Good grief, sounds like another bad episode of daytime DR. drama TV
> 
> Instead of sympathy, it is reassuring the DNR sets seasons based on science (aka...data driven "facts") and the availability of hunter access points, public waterways etc. etc. If it really comes down to a justification in terms of a case of the "haves vs. have nots"...I'm afraid "facts" make it clear SW MI is on the later side of that equation as for _*migratory*_ waterfowling in the Great State of Michigan.
> 
> Enjoy your "nearly trophy," deer hunting! :lol:


Hey, if that is how want to "interpet" what I said then go for it. All I was getting at was asking that people not BASH someone for their opinions with the comment of "hey spend some money and travel" cause guess what some CAN NOT afford to do so. And guess what else, what they have and the abilities they have will dictate THEIR opinion.

Lets see: Some one who is just making it by and is forced to hunt the creek on their grandparents property just down the road from their house by walking.
-Shoots a few woodrows and teal and a couple mallards in the first week.
-Goes out numerous times the rest of the season and gets the odd ball birds here and there(averaging less than 1 per trip).
-December 15 comes, and that creek is loaded with mallards(yes, because of freeze up and birds finally migrating there) and gets to sit and watch them unable to hunt them.
-Hears about this ___________ guy from the bay who had numerous good shoots on Mallards in late October and early November, or this guy that has the disposable income to travel all over and shoot every type of duck out there.

Gosh, and you wonder what his "opinion"(he is allowed to have one) might be about the season dates and guys who hunt the bay? Really? Then he gets told that his opinion is wrong and he should take it for the betterment of the rest. Guess what, he probably feels the exact same way about the guy that wants to hunt early.

Just so you know Sander I am not trying to manipulate things at all. Just trying to point out the WHY's of some of the SW opinion of the season and the Bay, so that maybe just maybe, they would quit getting the crap bashed out of them for having the opinion that they do.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BangBangBang said:


> See what I mean??
> 
> Your higher education didn't make your reading comprehension better.
> 
> ...


When was the last time you applied for a job? Your arrogance indicates one that doesn't value an education. There's a system in place to allow those less fortunate, or with parents that either don't find a value in education to fund for their children, or lack the funds to pursue education. Requirements for a CPA in a given state require degrees and even some states with 150 credit hour requirements. Want to be a CFA, bachelor degree. PHR, Bachelor degree, CFP bachelor degree. When you have something other than your opinion please let me know because as of right now you have analogies in which don't correlate to job requirements. In order to even be considered for most good paying jobs you have to meet education requirements. Can we get back to the thread in place please?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

SBE II said:


> When was the last time you applied for a job? Your arrogance indicates one that doesn't value an education. There's a system in place to allow those less fortunate, or with parents that either don't find a value in education to fund for their children, or lack the funds to pursue education. Requirements for a CPA in a given state require degrees and even some states with 150 credit hour requirements. Want to be a CFA, bachelor degree. PHR, Bachelor degree, CFP bachelor degree. When you have something other than your opinion please let me know because as of right now you have analogies in which don't correlate to job requirements. In order to even be considered for most good paying jobs you have to meet education requirements. Can we get back to the thread in place please?


The thread of bickering? Sure. But, there's no arrogance here. I also work in higher Ed. You have not understood what I said.
Read this or just look at the first picture and defend all those loans...
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-...ble-officially-pops-90-day-delinquency-rate-g

See, it's the ease of these loans which are predicated by the industry that Higher Ed has become (tuition rates have followed inflation: yes or no)
You seem to have taken this personal. How many people have a degree in that scion of higher learning called "Liberal Arts"...haha come on man. 

The tuition rates, hikes and loans for them are going to bust sooner rather than later. Do you think this can all just keep on going up up up?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

So edumactaion, money, obama, romney, welfare ducks, poor grandkids stuck in a creek, some dude getting hurt feelings, "tracking down and taking care of the issue face to face since its not that hard to track down people" oh and internet tough guys living behind computers......anything else Im missing from this weeks daytime soap? 



I see the duck season issue as this, enjoy what you been blessed with, and make the best out of your situation.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, we hunt ducks for fun, not survival. So lighten up, Francis...


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> So edumactaion, money, obama, romney, welfare ducks, poor grandkids stuck in a creek, some dude getting hurt feelings, "tracking down and taking care of the issue face to face since its not that hard to track down people" oh and internet tough guys living behind computers......anything else Im missing from this weeks daytime soap?
> 
> 
> 
> I see the duck season issue as this, enjoy what you been blessed with, and make the best out of your situation.


Like

See ya Friday Dan. Honing in on them today, and the big water just might be suitable come the weekend. Keep fingers crossed for the SE winds they're forecasting. Today would be perfect out there.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

waxico said:


> Yes, we hunt ducks for fun, not survival. So lighten up, Francis...


 
Good thing or my family would probably starve. LOL


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

waxico said:


> Yes, we hunt ducks for fun, not survival. So lighten up, Francis...


LMAO


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

casscityalum said:


> So edumactaion, money, obama, romney, welfare ducks, poor grandkids stuck in a creek, some dude getting hurt feelings, "tracking down and taking care of the issue face to face since its not that hard to track down people" oh and internet tough guys living behind computers......anything else Im missing from this weeks daytime soap?
> 
> 
> 
> I see the duck season issue as this, enjoy what you been blessed with, and make the best out of your situation.


Unions and our "right to work state". Otherwise I think you've hit them all. Thanks for the recap!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow i've been gone hunting Ohio for 6 days and look what happens! :yikes: I did not post up this thread of "they are finally here" to see it turn into 8 pages of whiny bickering! How did this thread turn into a bickering session on finances, education and season dates????????? 

Good gosh.......get over your personal feelings and go out and kill something. I went to Ohio and had a great time and there were lots of ducks. We shot a few too. I am amazed at what goes on, on this forum. More of your energy scouting and being positive rather than bee otching about everything boys! I went to Ohio and hunted Lake Erie Sandusky bay and a marsh or two on lake Erie. HAd a great time. Muzzle loader deer is still open go kill some busytails or rabbits or SOMETHING! 

Smoke :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Todd, Todd, Todd....you telling me this post by the kid wasn't worth the price of admission here?




Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this thread.



okay, okay...you made a good point. We're a bored bunch of ol' hens. I will be out come Friday and Saturday chasing the elusive four legged, split tailed deer. Got them coming in my woods like clockwork now, along with turkeys, and a TON of big ol' fox squirrels. Yep, gonna be an entertaining time ol' jd's woods lemme tell ya


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I will be out come Friday and Saturday chasing the elusive four legged, split tailed deer. Got them coming in my woods like clockwork now, along with turkeys, and a TON of big ol' fox squirrels. Yep, gonna be an entertaining time ol' jd's woods lemme tell ya


Ahhh... the memories I have of chasing the elusive split tail.  Make sure you eat what you catch, errr... kill JD


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rentalrider said:


> Ahhh... the memories I have of chasing the elusive split tail.  Make sure you eat what you catch, errr... kill JD


this is the first year in FOREVER that I don't already have one in the freezer by now. So I've been given a mission by my lovely bride, who loves venison. And I just checked with the DNR...there are only 250,437 antlerless tags left for the southern LP as we speak  come and get em boys!


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Urban *Dictionary*: *split tails*
www.urban*dictionary*.com/define.php?term=*split*%20*tails* - Cached
A member of the female species according to U.S. Marine Corps *slang*. There 
were some nice looking *split tails* at the club last night.

My deer is in the freezer, but my split tail is not


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I hunt them at cmu where their easy


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rentalrider said:


> Urban *Dictionary*: *split tails*
> www.urban*dictionary*.com/define.php?term=*split*%20*tails* - Cached
> A member of the female species according to U.S. Marine Corps *slang*. There
> were some nice looking *split tails* at the club last night.
> ...


I knew where you were going with that previous comment. However I prefer to keep my discussions on this site more collegial and non-offensive, so I ignored you.... :yikes: The truth is I've been castrated once or twice lately by the Mod's here, so I'm trying to play nice :gaga:


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Man-o-man... SENSITIVE! :16suspect And I thought I mentioned the ONLY thing that couldn't be argued about here. Back to your regularly scheduled bitching.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rentalrider said:


> Man-o-man... SENSITIVE! :16suspect And I thought I mentioned the ONLY thing that couldn't be argued about here. Back to your regularly scheduled bitching.


See here's the problem with discussing things by computer/email...lots gets lost in the translation. I was being extremely SARCASTIC. I'm not offended, and wasn't overly sensitive. Quite the contrary...I was trying to inject humor into this discussion, as well as others on this board. Everyone is bit oversensitive lately, what with the Connecticut shooting, the duck season being closed, etc. So no, I was laughing at your comment.

Honestly, I was called on the carpet a couple times lately by Mods, so I'm trying....ever so slightly...to tow the line here


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> See here's the problem with discussing things by computer/email...lots gets lost in the translation. I was being extremely SARCASTIC. I'm not offended, and wasn't overly sensitive. Quite the contrary...I was trying to inject humor into this discussion, as well as others on this board. Everyone is bit oversensitive lately, what with the Connecticut shooting, the duck season being closed, etc. So no, I was laughing at your comment.
> 
> Honestly, I was called on the carpet a couple times lately by Mods, so I'm trying....ever so slightly...to tow the line here


I try provoking you anyway I can to get you back on the carpet...



:cwm27::cwm27::cwm27:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> I try provoking you anyway I can to get you back on the carpet...
> 
> 
> 
> :cwm27::cwm27::cwm27:


it's all good fun to me. No the mods didn't gig me recently for person to person warfare. It was because I posted an "inappropriate" photo, which was pretty tame compared to a couple others posted in that thread. But oh well...my hand was duly slapped :lol:


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

just ducky said:


> it's all good fun to me. No the mods didn't gig me recently for person to person warfare. It was because I posted an "inappropriate" photo, which was pretty tame compared to a couple others posted in that thread. But oh well...my hand was duly slapped :lol:


Sad you can see more skin on abc family


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Sad you can see more skin on abc family


yeah, kind of silly. But they make the rules and we play by them...pure and simple


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> yeah, kind of silly. But they make the rules and we play by them...pure and simple


Yeah i think they (branta) deleted "the_dudes" asscrack shot i had from nodak...that was like the best photo from the whole trip. Lol. Damn mods!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

